# Hammertime trip 6-7-09



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Late report from sunday, but wanted to include fish photo to satisfy doubting Toms. Ended up with only a crew of 3, myself, Chris, and his son Daniel. Other "normal" (well let's call themregular) crew canceled at last minute--won't mention names to avoidwrath of the PFF!! Left dock around 6:30 a.m and was fishing the edge area by 7:45. First bite was nice wahoo around 50 lbs and in the box by 8:10 a.m., 2nd bite around 8:20 but pulled hooks. Fished towards nipple and 131 in green, dirty water until around noon.Headed back north and picked up another hoo in the 45 lb range around 2:30 p.m. Ended up with around 8 total wahoo bites. Headed to snapper spots and finished the day with 6 decent endangered red snapper. Beautiful day on the water with a decent box of fish. 

WayneO


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to see somebody doing something at the edge/nipple area. :clap


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are some nice Hoos!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Hoo's and Snaps!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell Yea!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Wayne O and Crew that's a good looking pair of BIG hoo's right there. All I can say is who's your daddy and uncle. Again good catch thank's for the post. Gene Team Recess


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report. Man there has been a lot of stud Wahoo this year. I hope it stays like this. :clap


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job wayne.. the big hooters are out there this year.. 

rich


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Wayne, that is some fine eating right there.:bowdown


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job Wayne and crew! What baits did the wahoo eat?


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Second that question about baits for those Hoo's? Also curious if you where hi speed trolling?


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Ballyhoo/islander combo 7.2 mph. Shallow water.


----------

